# Post emergent for mulch areas



## crazysports457 (Jul 26, 2021)

Is there a sprayable post emergent that I can spray into my mulch beds? I have a lot of mulch. All of the bushes and trees have been there for years. I fight weeds constantly. Right now I am dealing with vetch but I get a ton of different weeds. I am going to put snapshot down this week for a pre em. I use round up as well but it's a pain trying to avoid all of the small plants and bushes so I was hoping for something that I could spray right into the beds and it won't kill the bushes.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

I just posted a similar question and then ran across this post. Have you come across any info?


----------



## crazysports457 (Jul 26, 2021)

Not really. I used Snapshot 2.5 TG in the beds. It's tough b/c it's only a pre-emergent. I have been using round up but that is a royal pain the butt. What I really want is one I can spray on the entire area (including bushes).


----------



## aarogb (Oct 13, 2020)

Would love to know of a solution as well. I use Preen as a pre-emergent but it's not perfect and the wife isn't crazy about me using Roundup around her flowers... Ha! I've been digging and pulling for awhile now...


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

One thing you can try is glue a stick or handle to a piece of cardboard and use it like a paint shield as you spray gly near desirable plants. I use old yard signs with the little metal stands - turn it upside down and the stand becomes a handle. You can find loads of them at every intersection after every election.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Hydrangeas are pretty sensitive. I was recommended to use Pendimethalin but as pre emergent. It is easier and cheaper to prevent than it is to treat with a post emergent.

What I do in sensitive areas is to use a foaming hand soap dispenser and mix in the following:
marking dye
NIS
AMS or Urea
Glyphosate

Check this out as well: https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/are-there-alternatives-to-glyphosate-for-weed-control-in-landscapes


----------

